
Linux Mint 17.3 "Rosa" Cinnamon released - LukeB_UK
http://blog.linuxmint.com/?p=2947
======
orionblastar
I hope they fix the problem with the black screen in 17.2 with some Nvidia
cards. I am currently looking for a fix for that which won't break my system.

I have to wait a few days before they release a way to upgrade from 17.2 to
17.3 and boot into compatibility mode to upgrade.

